# Amazon's new Fire tablets



## Brian G Turner (Sep 18, 2015)

Amazon have unveiled a new range of Fire tablets - starting with a 7" one for £49.95:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00Y3TM6CO/?tag=brite-21

Also, updated 8" and 10" versions with high resolution:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00V95T20E/?tag=brite-21
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00ZAPSIDQ/?tag=brite-21

IMO one of the best parts is that they now accept SD cards, supporting memory expansion up to 128GB.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Sep 18, 2015)

Loads of tablets in that price range, some under £50 with Keyboard covers. It's a commodity, the iPad prices are lunacy.

Amazon uses a customised version of Android.


----------



## willwallace (Sep 19, 2015)

1280x800 resolution on a 10.1" screen isn't very good,  it is acceptable on the 8" model. Not bad tablets for the price,  but they would seem to undercut the higher end Fire devices. 
My 8.9" fire HDX tablet still runs very well after 2 years,  no complaints. It's 2560x1600 screen still looks great.


----------



## J Riff (Jul 23, 2016)

I found one, just now! No power supply.... but maybe I can improvise that. It's a Model D00901.


----------



## J Riff (Jul 25, 2016)

Wowzers! It (found Kindle)... didn't work, wouldn't charge up, but then....
Looking online, the common problem seemed to be the USB solder connection, which is virtually micro-soldering and almost impossible to fix.
Almost gave up, but then, unscrewt the lithium battery, took it out, zapped with a few volts from an old 9-volt battery... reinserted, plugged in and nothing happened. But, an hour later, there it was!
 Works perfectly. Easy, easy, and now full with HPL, CAS, and my own junk. Fabulbloodylous find, really lucky, yuhp. Woot!


----------

